
Ask HN: QTConcurrent or Apple's Grand Central Dispatch (GCD)? - mbkv
We are developing a C++ server application for crunching huge video data. Should we go with QtConcurrrent or look for linux port of Grand Central Dispatch? How do their performances compare?
======
josefdlange
Well, the first port I find of GCD for linux, libdispatch, hasn't been updated
since October, but it looks plausible for use. ANSI C doesn't employ the same
kind of code block mentality that Objective-C offers, so the interface is
probably a little different.

[https://github.com/nickhutchinson/libdispatch](https://github.com/nickhutchinson/libdispatch)

